# H: SM,Ogres, $ W: Nid Gargoyles, Harpy/Crone



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking for unpainted, unprimed gargoyles and a harpy/crone. I have a lot of SM and Ogre Kingdoms including OOP models. PM me with your needs.

Thanks!


----------

